# Portugal bike rental



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone know a place I could rent a full suspension mountain bike for a week in Lisbon, Portugal?


----------



## mr101pt (May 16, 2008)

Try this place, they can help you.

. Serra de Sintra it's great for MTB!!

http://www.sintrabike.com

Have fun in Portugal
Joao

www.asminhaspedaladas.com


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

*Dates?*

When are you coming out? How long? CTTC (link below) deals more with touring and road, but we may be able to hook you up depending on your dates.

EDIT
Misread the date... Hope you had an awesome trip!


----------

